# My final conclusion regarding exercise, DP, and other breath-related symptoms.



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

The reason I'm bringing this to light, the relationship between derealization and depersonalization to exercise is that exercise has, for better or worse, had a profound impact impact on the way I feel.

I use to be a semi-exercise buff. I had a weight lifting routine 3 days per week, and cardio most other days. This was before the nightmare began. 
I no longer lift weights at all because of the extreme effects it has on my psyche. Cardio is all I will do anymore - I consider a 30 minute session of moderate cardio 3 days per week to be acceptable health wise. But, what I have noticed is that my symptoms are profoundly negatively effected by exercise. And I don't just mean during exercise, I mean for days afterward. [note: If I have not exercised in many days or longer, I will initially feel much better just after exercising, but just initially].

Here are some of my observations... I have this thing with my breathing; Hyperventilation (breathing too fast) causes a rapid chemical change in your blood gases (oxygen, co2, PH level, and other things). This is what causes the severe lightheadedness. Most reasonably healthy people who aren't elderly should be able to take many deep breaths, or hold their breath for a minimum of 15 seconds (I'm pulling that roundabout figure out of my head, but you know what I mean)... without feeling extremely lightheaded. But when I have exercised within the past week, I cannot take even one deep breath... If I hold my breath I instantaneously get a head rush and start to 'white out' with a severe rush of anxiety. During the week after exercise, my DP/DR symptoms are generally far worse as well.

If I skip all forms of exercise; I have been a couch potato for the past 9 days now as of writing this post, and while my symptoms are far from gone, they are much more tolerable, plus amazingly, I can actually hold my breath without the headrush, I can take several deep breaths before feeling lightheaded as opposed to 1 breath if I had exercised yesterday. Plus in the last few days, my symptoms have been bad (they are always bad), but manageable...at least I can concentrate better, I have even socialized a bit. When my breathing symptoms are better, so generally is my DP/DR. My existential thoughts calm down and, while my symptoms are still certainly there, it's like they are easier to cope with..my mind feels more sedated.

Thoughts? Comparisons?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

rob35235 said:


> The reason I'm bringing this to light, the relationship between derealization and depersonalization to exercise is that exercise has, for better or worse, had a profound impact impact on the way I feel.
> 
> I use to be a semi-exercise buff. I had a weight lifting routine 3 days per week, and cardio most other days. This was before the nightmare began.
> I no longer lift weights at all because of the extreme effects it has on my psyche. Cardio is all I will do anymore - I consider a 30 minute session of moderate cardio 3 days per week to be acceptable health wise. But, what I have noticed is that my symptoms are profoundly negatively effected by exercise. And I don't just mean during exercise, I mean for days afterward. [note: If I have not exercised in many days or longer, I will initially feel much better just after exercising, but just initially].
> ...


I can relate. I was having a lot of trouble exercising due to anxiety and hyperventilating. This definitely created more DP/DR. My problem with exercise was the worst with cardio. I couldn't do cardio. Due to the DP and anxiety, I stopped exercising and became a couch potato. I talked to a personal trainer and asked her how I can tell the difference between a panic attack and fainting. She said it can be hard since they feel so similar. I was lucky talking to her because she had a period of panic attacks, but we never got into her having DP or what not.

What has helped me is that I was apart of a study at a university in LA for anxiety disorders. It was a cognitive behavioral study. It wasn't specifically for DP, and I don't believe cognitive therapy can take DP away, but it did help me that part of my avoidance was because I was afraid of the DP, and the other symptoms.

I am now able to exercise at the gym regularly. During the study, I had to drink coffee, run, run up and downstairs, spin in circles, and then sit in a dark booth by myself. You better believe I felt panicky. However, the study has made me a bit less afraid of symptoms including DP because I realize I can function, and part of my problem was trying to control the panic related symptoms.

I hope I have helped at least a little. I realized when I didn't exercise, anything that caused my heart to pound caused even more anxiety including climbing up stairs. Now, I realize it is normal and nothing to be afraid of. You can message me here if you have any questions.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Naaah, see, that's the difference between you and me... I exercise at home, not the gym (gyms are a scam unless you are a serious bodybuilder).... my feeling worse is not really during exercise, but in the time...hours to days afterward, and it has little to do with my heart rate of autonomic anxiety attack symptoms...just the way my head feels and the intensity of my dissociative cerebral condition.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got the body of a runner but have never been able to do much exercise due to hyperventilation and etc. I carry an inhaler for when I *do* have to work out because of my freakouts.

Couch potato for life. xP


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

rob35235 said:


> Naaah, see, that's the difference between you and me... I exercise at home, not the gym (gyms are a scam unless you are a serious bodybuilder).... my feeling worse is not really during exercise, but in the time...hours to days afterward, and it has little to do with my heart rate of autonomic anxiety attack symptoms...just the way my head feels and the intensity of my dissociative cerebral condition.


Okay, I see. Hmmm...


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

For me during exercise and right after it makes me dizzy and feel a little light headed. After words I am fine, but I am not really sure if its helping DP or not. I haven't really been doing cardio that much. If it makes you feel worse than don't do it. However don't just sit around all day because that is the worst thing you can do. I start walking and playing with my dogs more for exercise and they kick my butt. Its not intense exercise like running on a treadmill for 30 mins, but it keep my mind off the DP and at least allows me to get out and not sit while getting in a little exercise.


----------



## danjohnbig (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, its nice to know how exercise which is preached causing a huge fuck up to DP days after, its seems to have a negative effect on the brain..yet so called pseudo experts on DP like Harris Harrington preach it.

Anything you do for DP is like putting gas on a fire.


----------

